# Fresh Fish



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

last night i went fishing on Newport Pier at 3. this is the only thing i caught, =) i just took it out the freezer right now, i just woke up from a nap. fished from 3-6.

Bait : a piece of squid 

good catch ??


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

is that fresh water???
you should have put it in a tank!!! that would be awesome


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice catch mate


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

kinda cool, but no color on it


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

HyBrid said:


> is that fresh water???
> you should have put it in a tank!!! that would be awesome
> [snapback]973453[/snapback]​










dude i dont think fresh water rays are local to so cal.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

hiphopn said:


> HyBrid said:
> 
> 
> > is that fresh water???
> ...


sorry i wouldn't know i live on a different continent...


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

anyone know what i caught?


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

if i had a salt tank i would have put it in there.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

looks like a skate to me


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice catch


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya it's a fugglatus ugglutus sting ray


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: its an ugly stingray


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

:laugh: A Ray with Freezer burn


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Would have been a nice catch if you wouldn't have killed it for the sake of a picture on PF forums...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Sampson said:


> Would have been a nice catch if you wouldn't have killed it for the sake of a picture on PF forums...
> [snapback]989578[/snapback]​










Maybe he's gonna feed it to his fish or make boots out of it


----------

